# Psychologists come in the package



## WARRAVEN (Mar 11, 2004)

Hello everyone! I have just joined lately but have found this to be a vast knowledgable database for people suffering the same illness to come together. This is a problem I have been dealing with lately. I have just been put in amitriptyline this february. I have already posted somewhere about the big bouts at the end of a long time(which are scary). But what I'm having a problem with is the doctor thats coming with my medication. My mother, father and brother are already seeing this doctor. My other brother and I are the only ones not. He is a psychologist of some kind and treats me mothers schizophrenia, my brothers ADD and my fathers mood swings. He has helped them greatly. But until now I have refused to see him(my parents are convinced I am depressed, which I simply know is not true, I just get tired when I get home from school, since in a school of 800 almost everyone knows me, which is something I am thankful for). The part I dislike is that everyone who sees him has gotten a new medication from him. These medications have greatly helped them. I have just started taking psychology this year(I am taking an AP psychology class and am already in the second semester). And I now understand that there are many ways to look at psychology(such as diferent schools, neo-freudian, humanist,etc.). What scares me is this: What if he chooses to put me on a diferent type of medication that effects the way I think/feel/act. I think that he just seems so eager to give out meds that he may simply classify me as having a problem(like some people can be mistreated, or assumed having a problem) not involving IBS and throw another medication at me. The problem I have is this also this, I meditate quite frequently and have found solace in the fact that I can have a clear mind and focus and know who I am and what I feel. I am also a druid and find this very important to me(however I am still a christian as I was raised to be, but my parents are unaware of my druidism, as I find it is a rocky place that does not need traveling through. Family is important, but I find it would cause unneccessary trouble). What can I do? I can't exactly argue against someone with a PhD if I don't want to take something. My bigger brother was given medication when he was thought to be out of control(he did drugs and dropped out of school and many worsening things), and it was almost literally forced down his throat. I can't let that happen, I don't want that to happen. It scares me to not be able to know who I am and have someone I do not totally trust judge me. I don't know if I can trust him. I have an appointment with him at the end of the month, but I know that to keep my medication I will have to see him. And this is the first full relief I've had in years(my pediatrician ignored my IBS for 3 years until we forced him to let me see a gastro-interologist). This is the first time I've been able to live regularly, instead of the steady tiring pain every other day. Does anyone know what I should do? Raven


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

I'm sorry, I guess you already had your appointment. How did it go? I wouldn't worry so much about the medicine. You pay the doctor for what you are seeing him for, so you are in control. If you try a new medication and don't feel comfortable with it, don't take it...since IBS is not life threatening, it isn't like skipping heart medication. Take what you want..unless the medication is a medical necessity.


----------



## WARRAVEN (Mar 11, 2004)

It was interesting to say the least. Suprisingly it didn't last long, as I saw no reason, neither did the psychologist, even though my mother did, simply because I dislike spending time with my family(I spend time with them, but not as much as they wish, and I beleive that to be semi-normal, I know family is important, but I just don't enjoy it as much as other people). Ah well, it was mainly just a warning that many psychological ailments are quite common in my family I should be careful of. I'm just glad its over and I don't need to do something like that again. raven


----------

